# [Solved]Geany - błędna instrukcja.

## matiit

Napisałem trochę w geany. Klikam plik => zapisz jako. Geany się wywala.

Dzieje się to za każdym razem. 

Konsola pokazuje:

```
mat@localhost ~ $ geany 

Błędna instrukcja

mat@localhost ~ $ 

```

WOW

 Otworzyłem teraz SciTe i to samo...

```

mat@localhost ~ $ SciTE 

Błędna instrukcja

mat@localhost ~ $ 

```

Z roota to samo.

Revdep nic nie znajduje...

Dzieje się tak tylko przy zapisz jako...

Jeszcze dzieje się to w mousepad.Last edited by matiit on Wed Mar 05, 2008 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -ptv dev-util/geany

cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## matiit

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2400+

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 04 Mar 2008 14:17:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl "

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/home/mat/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon /usr/portage/local/layman/initng /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acpi alsa atm bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dhcp dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gd gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mmext mmx moznopango mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pci pcmcia pcre pdf physfs png pppd pulseaudio python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode userlocales utf8 vcd vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xml xml2 xorg xv zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INITNG_PLUGINS="also bash_launcher chdir chroot conflict cpout critical ctrlaltdel daemon_clean debug_commands envparser find fmon fstat history idleprobe initctl interactive iparser last limit lockfile logfile netdev netprobe ngc4 ngcs nge pause provide reload renice rlparser simple_launcher stcmd stdout suid syncron syslog sysreq unneeded usplash" INPUT_DEVICES="nv" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/geany-0.13  USE="vte" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 6

model      : 8

model name   : AMD Sempron(tm) 2400+

stepping   : 1

cpu MHz      : 1666.147

cache size   : 256 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow ts

bogomips   : 3334.64

clflush size   : 32

```

----------

## Arfrever

Przeczytaj to.

Tymczasowo dodaj "-ggdb3" do CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS i "nostrip" do FEATURES i przeinstaluj "dev-util/geany".

Następnie pokaż wyniki:

```
gdb geany

run

bt

quit
```

----------

## matiit

Kurde na razie będe używał vima...

Może przy jakiejś  aktualizacji się poprawi.

Dodam, że dziś raz udało się zapisać plik... Ale większość prób kończy się wywaleniem.

----------

## lordvader20

Błąd "błędna instrukcja" kojarzę ze swoich bojów na laptopiku z procesorem AMD K6-2. Na dystrybucji KateOS probowalem odpalic binarną paczke kadu skompilowaną dla i686, a procesor byl i586. Zainstalowanie paczki z kadu dla slackware, skompilowaną pod i486 rozwiązało problem.

Sprawdź, może masz złe CFLAGS, i pakiety kompilują się na wyższą architekturę.

----------

## matiit

hmm

A zmniejszone timingi RAMów moga być przyczyną?

----------

## sebas86

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> A zmniejszone timingi RAMów moga być przyczyną?

 

Możliwe, ale jeśli bardzo chcesz Memtest powinien rozwiać wątpliwości.

Przy błędnej instrukcji stawiałbym jednak na źle dobraną architekturę lub włączone flagi mmx, sse, itd.

----------

## matiit

Zwiększenie timingów pomogło...Byćmoże RAM nie wytrzymywał... nie wiem

----------

## Kurt Steiner

matiqing, problem rozwiązany - dodaj więc [SOLVED] do tematu.

----------

